# Bob Edwards joins XM



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

XM Satellite Radio said it signed Bob Edwards, the award-winning public radio newsman, to host a new morning interview program, "The Bob Edwards Show," exclusively on the satellite radio service. Edwards hosted National Public Radio's "Morning Edition" for 25 years, attracting more than 13 million listeners weekly. In 1999, he and the show received a prestigious Peabody Award for excellence in broadcasting.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------

